# Ferry Prices



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoping to book a ferry going out early January and back early March.
Norfolk line seem to be increasing there prices. However, going to Ramsgate is a bit too far. Dover is bad enough from Devon.

Any ideas please?

Saw on the news this morning that although fuel prices have gone down, ferry and plane operators have no intention of removing their fuel surcharges and, in fact, some are going to increase them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grouch

We are going away for a few days between Xmas & New Year. As you have said Norfolk Line prices are going through the roof, £160 return, they have to pay for their new ships somehow. P&O were not much better, Transeuropa are not giving their discounted rates during this period, £32 return in November is now £64 between Xmas and New Year. The best deal was with SeaFrance, out mid day Wednesday back late Saturday afternoon for £61.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Ferry*

As above out 09.30 wed 27 dec back 09.30 sat 30 with Seafrance £50.

Bargain at that price.

Pete


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for info.

When I last looked Sea France had not published their crossings for January. However, I will definitely bear them in mind.

Teresa


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grouch

SeaFrance ferry prices and bookings for 2007 are available on the following link.

http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for your help.

Yesterday booked with Sea France. £26 each way.

Have in the past always supported Norfolk Line as they have been paramount in reducing ferry prices. However, they now seem to have gone bananas. Perhaps if they lose custom next year they will reduce their prices again and become more competitive.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry. Should have said £28. Obviously got too excited about the price!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just been on the SeaFrance site- no quotes available for May/June 07


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for that thread have just booked a 'Freedom' return crossing departing late Feb 07 returning late May 07 2 Adults and 7.5m van for £73.00.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Weird that-they had nothing come up for outward end of May


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

My quote came through at £130 return for July-only paid £82 this year-bit disappointing

Leapy


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We have booked Norfolk Line through caravan club,June 2007 decent crossing times £78.00.

Lesley


----------

